# Small bottom feeder.



## issyy (Feb 13, 2011)

I have two bumblebee gobies in a 6 gallon tank. They are currently the only two fish in this tank. Because they eat blood worms, I am trying to find a bottomfeeder that will live peacefully with the gobies, and clean up the bloodworms that they do not eat. 

The smaller the better, since it's not a sizable tank. Any suggestions on what might be kept with these grumpy little bulldogs of the water?


I was also toying with the idea of adding more bumblebee gobies to the tank, but I don't want to till I find out if it'd be doable.. I read that you can have 12 in a 10 gallon, so would it be ok to add 1-2 more gobies plus a bottom feeder of some kind and not have them feel crowded. There are A LOT of nooks and crannies and hiding spots for them and then some.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pigmy Corys would be a good addition, as would a wild type male Guppy (they feed wherever there is food). Adult Corys are too big. Snails would also eat the excess food. Most of the tiny TF are not bottom feeders but middle zone fishes like Rasboras and Tetras.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

I would use a Bristle nose Pleco. They only get 4" or so and they will keep a 10g spotless of algae too.


----------



## Atom Plant (Nov 16, 2008)

One other possibility would be a Clown Pleco (_Panaque maccus_) which usually only grow to 3-5" in aquariums and are quite peaceful.

Provide with several types of driftwood which fills an important function in their diet.Squash, cucumber, zucchini, peas, beans and other vegetables should be readily available to them. They will also eat bloodworms but need some of the afforementioned for a proper diet.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

bumblebee gobys are so cute!!


----------

